# is this negative canthal tilt.



## TeemoNation (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Ethnicsmatter (May 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## TeemoNation (May 14, 2019)

Still ideal


----------



## Deleted member 1727 (May 14, 2019)

TeemoNation said:


> View attachment 53131



Yes without a doubt, imagine if he had PCT he would be so much better looking. NCT gives you a 'dumb' look....


----------



## Lumbersexual (May 14, 2019)

Yes. Negative canthal tilt is when the outer corner of your eye (outer canthus) is lower than the inner corner of your eye (inner canthus). If you draw a straight line from the inner corner to the outer corner and it slopes downward to the outside then it is negative canthal tilt.


----------



## Lil_KINJA (May 14, 2019)

NeetSupremacist said:


> Yes without a doubt, imagine if he had PCT he would be so much better looking. NCT gives you a 'dumb' look....



On the contrary, it saves him from looking like generic frat boy Chad and gives him a 'mysterious' slayer vibe.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 14, 2019)

NeetSupremacist said:


> Yes without a doubt, imagine if he had PCT he would be so much better looking. NCT gives you a 'dumb' look....


PCT looks shit on men


----------



## Deleted member 1727 (May 14, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> PCT looks shit on men



PCT is one of the best traits someone can have when it comes to eye area (for both men and females), you're coping so hard. 

NCT is one of the biggest subhuman traits you can have.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 14, 2019)

then post pics of gl men with pct ill wait
@NeetSupremacist


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 14, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## TeemoNation (May 14, 2019)

Lil_KINJA said:


> On the contrary, it saves him from looking like generic frat boy Chad and gives him a 'mysterious' slayer vibe.


Lol he is 5 ft 5


----------



## Krezo (May 14, 2019)

Tilts me


----------



## Time Travel (May 14, 2019)

yes bro


----------



## razerftw (May 14, 2019)

yes very


----------



## HorseFace (May 14, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> then post pics of gl men with pct ill wait
> @NeetSupremacist



Took a quick google search














But more than slight tilt will look bad. Neutral is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (May 14, 2019)

yes, he looks good but would look even better with a neutral one


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Took a quick google search
> 
> View attachment 53266
> View attachment 53267
> ...


middle one is the only one with pct


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 14, 2019)

Canthal tilt is overrated. As long as its not extemely negative or positive, eye shape, PFL, IPD, undereye support, hooding and even color matter more.


----------



## HorseFace (May 14, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> middle one is the only one with pct



No are you blind


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> No are you blind


sinkhole iq


----------



## HorseFace (May 14, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> sinkhole iq



How is it not positive?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> How is it not positive?


are you dense? .000001% positive tilt doesnt mean jack shit. if you want to be really technical nobody has a 0degree tilt in their eyes


----------



## HorseFace (May 14, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> are you dense? .000001% positive tilt doesnt mean jack shit. if you want to be really technical nobody has a 0degree tilt in their eyes



Thats not what we were discussing. You said he didn't have pct, no shit its very slight, thats out of the question, its still pct.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Took a quick google search
> 
> View attachment 53266
> View attachment 53267
> ...


neutral or slightly positive is ideal, when most ppl from PSL communities preach PCT they usually mean very noticeable PCT


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (May 14, 2019)

NeetSupremacist said:


> PCT is one of the best traits someone can have when it comes to eye area (for both men and females), you're coping so hard.
> 
> NCT is one of the biggest subhuman traits you can have.


no its not lol


----------

